# Battery save mode, power steering service???



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably. Have it tested (any auto parts store will do it for free). If battery tests ok, negative battery cable needs to be replaced (common issue with Cruzens - there's an extended warranty coverage out for this which means it would be free to you).


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Should the dealership frond that negative battery cable and replaced it while working on car? They said everything else was fine. So annoying first spark plug and coil issues now another problem. Checking the battery voltage several times it goes up to 15.1 get harder to turn over though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not if they weren't looking for an issue with it. Did this start as soon as you picked it up?


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes a day after i picked up.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If the issue stared a day after you picked it up, it may not be related to service you just had. Did you leave your car parked for more than 12 hours in cold winter temperatures when this occurred? Sounds like your Battery may be on the way out.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

The battery never been changed since i brought car new in 2012 the temps are in the low 30F past week.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you got 5 years out of a battery, I would definitely say time to replace. I replaced mine during the summer and I have a 2012 Eco. Also another thing the power steering on the Cruze is electric/battery powered so the problems go hand in hand so typically when the engine is running the steering is being powered by your alternator. IMO I would replace the battery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Original battery - I'd start with a good AGM battery rated for at least the same cold cranking amps as the OEM battery.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks i was looking at a duralast battery from autozone for $173.99 Part Number: H6-AGM
Warranty: 3 years
Notes: *** 760 Cold cranking amps (950 cranking amps)***. 120/70 reserve minutes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Thanks i was looking at a duralast battery from autozone for $173.99 Part Number: H6-AGM
> Warranty: 3 years
> Notes: *** 760 Cold cranking amps (950 cranking amps)***. 120/70 reserve minutes.


That might be the exact same one I had. It was a Duralast Platinum AGM, forget the size. Worked great for 2 years before I sold the car.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

If my Cruze give me another problem i might try to sell it or trade it in for something else.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> If my Cruze give me another problem i might try to sell it or trade it in for something else.


It's a battery. All cars need a new battery at some point...


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Just saying i know about battery dont last forever just other problems.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

chaser x said:


> Just saying i know about battery don't last forever just other problems.


What else is wrong: normal maintenance? Mustn't be too bad you have the car going on 6 years!!! We are here to help if you need it!


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

It weird though how it all problems happening all at at once during xmas lol. Is there any batterys around $100 for the cruze? they seem to go from $174 to $200 something it that normal price?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

chaser x said:


> It weird though how it all problems happening all at at once during xmas lol. Is there any batterys around $100 for the cruze? they seem to go from $174 to $200 something it that normal price?


Seems about normal. The batteries I'm seeing go anywhere from 160-225 depending on what you want out of your battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It looks like the price of lead has taken a jump in the last year.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

chaser x said:


> It weird though how it all problems happening all at at once during xmas lol. Is there any battery around $100 for the cruze? they seem to go from $174 to $200 something it that normal price?


I was thinking the same thing about my battery when I replaced it. I found one at Sam's Duracell for @ 120-130. I remember when selling batteries, top price was @ $50. Cruze has a strange size also. So if you are a Sam's member check them out and you can get closer to the $100. Sears Diehard looks like it is going for @150 Shop around. Here is my comment for the battery:

Replaced Factory Battery with Sam's Duracell 47 series battery. 3 year warranty 134.99.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

chaser x said:


> It weird though how it all problems happening all at at once during xmas lol. Is there any batterys around $100 for the cruze? they seem to go from $174 to $200 something it that normal price?


Check out advanced auto parts. You can order online and use a coupon (30 percent off if you google it). Then you pick it up at the store. That's what I usually do and it works well.


----------

